# graco snugride...indicator says angle is right but baby's head falls forward



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got the foot set to the highest position to get the seat to lean back more, and the little indicator on the side of the seat is showing we have it positioned at the correct angle....but baby's head still seems to be falling on her chest.

She's a week old and I have to drive 45 minutes to her pediatrician this week, so it's making me a little nervous for her head to be like that.

Is it normal for their heads to fall forward a bit? Will she be okay, or is there anything I can do to keep her head from falling? I don't remember this happening with my DS, but then again I didn't have a car so when we did need to go somewhere we took DH's car and I rode in the back.

Thanks


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

I had this problem. I brought it to our local "inspection station" at the police station and they told me to put one of those head positioners in (I rolled up a blanket) to keep DSs head in place. I know this isn't the most recommended solution but I didn't reallly know what else to do and htis seemed to work.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I find Graco has a wide range of acceptable, what happens if you put a noodle under the base w/ it fully extended? Is it still blue? Maybe you can get in to a carseat check this week. www.seatcheck.org


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! I do have a small head positioner that we used on her only car ride so far (home from the hospital).

Jennifer, what's a noodle? We were going to try a rolled up towel and check the level indicator again, would that work the same way?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry, a pool noodle, those things you float w/ in the pool.







We generally use those b/c they won't compress like a towel. If you use a towel, you will probably need to back off on the foot adjustor, either completely take out the angle on their or maybe move it to the 2nd slot as a towel is going to be thicker than a noodle. Just be sure you're not adding a head positioner that didn't come w/ the seat.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah, a pool noodle! Gotcha







I can get one of those for sure if they work better than a towel!

The head positioner is like a roll that goes inside the positioner that came with the seat....the one that came with the seat doesn't come anywhere close to her head. It doesn't attach to the seat or harness, though...but is that still not good? Could I use rolled up receiving blankets instead? Or is it best to not have anything extra near their heads?

I didn't seem to have these issues with DS, but he was only a couple ounces bigger than this baby girl. She just seems to scrunch up and make herself so much smaller!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, it's going to be different w/ every baby. A head positioner that goes around her head won't make any difference anyways if her head is falling forward. You can try rolled up receiving blankets and then place them from the tops of her ears, down her body to wherever the blanket stops.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks so much, I will give your tips a try! There isn't a car seat check station near me (strange since I live in Houston!), but I'll try to see if I can make it to one.

Thanks again!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Try this link then, I know there are techs near you, I can find you one if you need me to, lol. http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/CPS/CPSFitting/Index.cfm I know Dallashchildren is in TX, but I don't remember where.


----------

